# Camping Internacional Azahar, Peniscola



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All

I've booked Camping Internacional Azahar, Peniscole for a few weeks in Jan / Feb next year. It's a new C&CC Winter Sun non - rally site. I've relied on the Club to provide good sites, they've not let me down so far. From the Carefree Winter Sun brochure junction 43 of the A7 road looks a bit close at 500m.

However I would appreciate any views you may have if you know this site.

Any info appreciated.

Regards

bill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We stayed there a few times on our way down to Benidorm..
From memory the road is not an issue, if it's the one I am thinking about it seems a lot farther back from the rear of the campsite than 500mtr...

It's the rail track running through the middle that's a pain !!! :wink: 
JUST JOKING !!!

I think a lot of members have been there and the Motorcaravaners club hold a rally there, so cant be that bad. You will no doubt get more reports..


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Tonka


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Ambegayo 

Wendy - I have replied to you PM regarding this thread, although I got confirmation as message sent it has not appeared under my sent items so I'm not sure whether you've got it.

Let me know and if not I will place reply on this thread.

regards

bill


----------

